# Dell Inspiron 1525 Keyboard not working



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am trying to fix a Dell Inspiron 1525 that has a keyboard not working. Most keys work, but some do not work. I ordered another keyboard on ebay, but exactly the same keys would not work. What exactly would be the cause of this and is there any fix. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Try a different USB port.

Also, what keys won't work?


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

It's the laptop keyboard. The T,R, Delete, backspace keys do not work. Could there be something wrong with the systems board. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> I ordered another keyboard on ebay...


You plugged that into a USB port and the *T*, *R*, *Delete*, and *Backspace* keys don't work, just like on the laptop's built-in keyboard?

----------------------------------------

If that is the case, try hitting these keys in Safe Mode and see if they work.

*How to Access Safe Mode *

While the computer is turning on, tap *F8* once every second until a black screen with white text appears. Using your arrow keys highlight the option *Safe Mode* and hit Enter.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

For the Shooter93, I believe that the OP is saying he replaced the Notebook Keyboard and that the replacement keyboard is doing the same as the original.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion. I have not tried it with a USB connected keyboard, but will do so shortly. With the replacement laptop keyboard the same keys are not working. I will let you know how I go. THanks


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

Every key worked with another Keyboard attached via USB. What does this lead us to conclude. Thanks.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

That leads me to think that there is either an issue with the drivers, or the pads that detect keystrokes are broken. Since you said you replaced the keyboard, the latter should have been fixed (unless only the keys were replaced).


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

What should I try with the drivers. Are you referring to the keyboard drivers, is there such a thing? Thanks.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You can uninstall the KB in device manger and reboot to reinstall.
Have you tried several applications?
What, exactly, happens when you press these keys?
Have you tried holding Shift?
Have you changed your keyboard language?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Click Start.

In the search bar type *devmgmt.msc* and hit Enter.

Click the + next to the pane *Keyboards* so it expands, showing all installed hardware.

Take a screenshot of this window and attach the file in your next post.

_[I prefer screenshots, but if this is impossible or would require a tremendous amount of time and effort for some reason, an exact report of the mentioned entries would suffice. Include any ! X or ?'s next to the entries.]_

_*To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*_


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I think the issue maybe solved. I went ahead and uninstalled the Keyboard driver and when I turned the computer back on it find the driver again and the non working keys started working again. I could have sworn I tried this option earlier in the piece, and it did not work. Thanks so much for all of your help.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I guess I spoke to soon. The keys that were not working are back to not working. it worked for a few hrs and then have the same issue. The T, Y, backspace, cap lock do not work. I have attached a screen shot of the device manager for you to look at. Thanks for any additional help


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Are you able to do what you did in post#12?


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I did try the uninstall of the keyboard driver and that did not work. I just installed Vista SP1, don't know if that will change anything. Not sure what else to try.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I did try the uninstall of the keyboard driver and that did not work. I just installed Vista SP1, don't know if that will change anything. Not sure what else to try.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Vista is up to Service Pack 2, so I suggest you download and install that as well.

Click Start.

Click All Programs.

Click *Windows Update*.

Then download and install all updates, restart the computer and repeat until there are no more updates.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

All the updates are now done and the problem still exists. Any other ideas? Thanks


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Retry post#12, then if that doesn't work, try going to the manufacturer's site and downloading the appropriate drivers (if present).


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I retried uninstalling the driver and it reinstalled when the computer started. Unfortunately this did not fix the problem.

This is the link the Dell Inspiron 1525. http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=INS_PNT_PM_1525&os=WLH&osl=en&catid=&impid=

I am not sure what specific driver if any is for the keyboard. What do you think?


----------



## rjack8952 (Apr 21, 2007)

I have seen this work on some machines, it may be worth a try.

1. power off
2. remove battery
3. hold power button down for 10 seconds or so ( this is in the original fix, I'm not sure it's really needed, but it does no harm)
4. replace battery and reboot

If this doesn't work, Check your bios version. If it is earlier than A05 update it.
You may also want to update all your drivers if possible.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am nearly out of things to try and am frustrated. I tried taking the battery out option, but nothing changed. I already updated the Bios to the latest. All the drivers say that the latest driver is being used when I select to update. What about dual booting and trying windows 7 or XP. Do you think there is anyway that this could work? Just a long shot thought. Thanks for the help and let me know anything else to try.


----------



## lm120222 (Feb 8, 2011)

I just though I'd let you know that I'm having the same problem with my inspiron 1525 (except it's my "a" key). 

I've been informed that its a hardware problem & not a driver/ software problem. We will have to have our mother boards replaced.


----------



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I figured it was hardware and was just hoping that it was not the motherboard. I was going to try and install W7 or XP to see if that changed anything, however that is probably not worth my time. The used motherboard's on ebay for this laptop seem to be in $200 range, therefore making it not worthwhile to repair. Has anyone else got any thoughts. Thanks.


----------

